# Rednecks



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 18, 2008)

*Published:* 
*Source: msn*
*I'm not one that usually judges a person by their neck colour but theres would have to be a bright shade of red!! ** :evil:*
<a href="http://video.msn.com/video.aspx?mkt=en-AU&brand=ninemsn&vid=44e6b4bb-4aa1-4083-9560-5ea3a9ab404b" target="_new" title="Survivor Snake"><img src="http://img1.catalog.video.msn.com/Image.aspx?uuid=44e6b4bb-4aa1-4083-9560-5ea3a9ab404b&w=112&h=84" border=0 alt="Survivor Snake" width=112 height=84><br />Survivor Snake</a>



It's on after the stupid car add.
** Warning: Contains a dead (well sort of snake  )


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 18, 2008)

I'm confused. What's bad about that. *Unless* they, themselves killed the snake, then I don't see anything wrong about it. I must say, the way that the snake did that, or could do that, was pretty cool.


----------



## waruikazi (Oct 18, 2008)

Goes to show cervical dislocation is not the best way to kill a snake. If you are going to kill one you basically need to beat their brains in. A mash hammer works best i have found.


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 18, 2008)

notechistiger said:


> I'm confused. What's bad about that. *Unless* they, themselves killed the snake, then I don't see anything wrong about it. I must say, the way that the snake did that, or could do that, was pretty cool.


 
Have a listen and you can hear the shovel in the background as they move away. Also have a good look at the way it's chopped up.


Also no peeking at the Perfect pegs video!


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Oct 18, 2008)

looks like they caught them selves some tea


----------



## notechistiger (Oct 18, 2008)

Ah, my volume wasn't on.


----------

